# Usar transistor como amplificador?



## mascolo99 (Ene 26, 2006)

Hola, mi pregunta es muy tonta.. pero no encontre nada en internet, lo que me da de suponer que estoy buscando mal.

El tema es que quiero conectar un relay a una pata de un 16f84, obviamente si lo conecto directo quemo la pata, por eso yo tendria que poner la base de un transistor a la pata del pic (para amplificar la corriente) y despues conectar el relay al colector y poner a tierra al emisor. ( algo asi no?)

Pero el problema es, como calculo la resistencia entre la pata del pic y el transistor. En muchos circuitos ponen una resistencia de 1k....
Alguien me podria explicar como calcularla?

Gracias, Saludos


----------



## House (Ene 28, 2006)

La resistencia se calcula de tal forma que el tarnsistor quede en estado de saturacion, para eso tienes que conocer el beta del transistor y debes tomar otras consideraciones.

Lo mas simple es usar una resistencia de 1K y utilizar un transistor de proposito general como el 2N2222 o el 2N3904 ya que estos entran facilmente en saturacion, con lo cual puedes asegurar una perfecta conmutacion del rele.

La forma de conectar el rele es como la describis, el pin de salida del PIC va a la resistencia, esta va a la base, el emisor va a tierra, y el rele lo conectas entre VCC y el colector. Recuerda colocar un diodo inversamente polarizado en paralelo con el rele, para asi evitar el ruido de conmutacion generado por la bobina del rele.


----------

